# The Best of the 80's Music



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi guys. Found this site. It has a huge list of 80s' best music.

I was actually looking for a site with a list, because I love the 80's, but I don't know anyone who likes the 80's (I'm 21, and everyone my age likes modern music, like Rap, etc.) So I was looking for a site, found a few, but this is the one with the most amount of songs. It's a hUge amount.


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

I like 80's music. Could you please post the site.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Me too. I find myself watching a lot of VH1 classics on cable.
JustMe2


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea, sorry, I always forget to post the site.--

http://www.macromusic.com/store/80s/UltimateCollection.html

Do you like the site? Maybe you people already know what all the good songs are, but i didn't grow up in the 80's, I actually lived in Russia until '93, so I certainly wasn't exposed to American 80's music, that's why I looked for a site like this, because I don't know what the good bands are, etc, and I have no one to ask.

First time I heard a commercial about 80's, I was hooked. I was like 15, and had never heard any 80's song before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

But VH1 only shows movies about musicians.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Not quite, they did a week of Remember The 80s, with 1 year each night with the best music, movies, and TV Shows.
VH1 also plays music videos and does behind the scene stuff.
They have a lot of 80s actually.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea, they have good stuff about the 80's, but no movies (except that week).

Here's my list of 80's songs that I have (In case you're looking for good songs, download these on Imesh, Kazaa, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Second part of the list.


----------



## X Zero (Jan 11, 2003)

I have a question about winamp playlists.I went on yahoo and typed in "winamp playlists" ,well lots of playlists poped up ,i was just wondering are those acctually for downloading or are they just to see what u can have?


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Actually, we have digital cable...kind of like having a dish, but without the dish. There is a channel called VH1 Classics. They show a lot of videos from the 80's. I'm not even sure if they play any movies on this one. Never seen one. There is also VH1 Soul and VH1 Country. And on the digital music channels, they also have one that is all 80's.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

X Zero--that is unrelated so don't ask your questions in threads of other topics.
A winamp generated playlist is just that-a list of songs that a person plays, not a filesharing site or download.
To do that, you would have to use Sig2Dat and kazaa, imesh etc.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah VH1 has alot of 80s stuff.
I like thier 100 Greatest shows.

100 Greatest one hit wonders had a whole bunch of eighties songs in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

I think Xzero should ask whatever he wants. It's ok. Sometimes I want to ask a question too, but I'm afraid. So, he should ask, it's good to know. Yes X, a playlist is just a list that POINTS to the songs that are on the hard drive, but it doesn't have the songs. I posted so you would know what songs I recommend to get, in case you're looking for new songs to listen to, like I am. Just download a program like Imesh, Kazaa, WinMX, etc., and it will let you get these files. Go to download.com and you can get any of these programs. Just type them into the search thingie. Install them, and you should be able to figure out the rest on your own.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Anyone who has a question shoudld efinitely ask it, but in its proper place.

How about we play "Fun Game" in all the threads in security, and finish the sentence in all the threads in Dos/Mac/PDA?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

ok, lets play the game. where is it, exactly? 

but anyway, what did you mean that he should post in the right place, that we were talking about VH1 and he asked something unrelated? Yea, I guess that can confuse people. Yea, he could post in a new thread. But that's too much work, it's easier to just post in the existing thread. Plus, I don't think that would bother anyone that much, we weren't talking about anything important.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *Anyone who has a question shoudld efinitely ask it, but in its proper place.
> 
> How about we play "Fun Game" in all the threads in security, and finish the sentence in all the threads in Dos/Mac/PDA? *


Good idea let's do that.

Mellow out brendan! While yeah keeping subjects categorized is good there is nothing wrong with Come to think of it questions. Let it be. The world won't end because someone asked a different question in a thread. I promise ya that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for agreeing with me, Deh. I thought that maybe I was wrong, and I didn't want to anger Brendan by saying he was wrong, whatever. I don't like getting into fights with people.

Anyway, where's the game? Can someone post the link? I couldn't find it.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ilusha2:_
> *Thanks for agreeing with me, Deh. I thought that maybe I was wrong, and I didn't want to anger Brendan by saying he was wrong, whatever. I don't like getting into fights with people.
> 
> Anyway, where's the game? Can someone post the link? I couldn't find it. *


He was being facetious, just joking around.

You could goto the Random discussions though they do have "off the computer topic" threads.

Ever been there?

ANOTHER BLATANTLY OFF THE TOPIC STATEMENT (AND PROUD OF IT )

You lived in Russia and then moved to Philly??? Wow that mustve been a culture shock!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Are you sure he was?

Yea, well, I moved here when I was 11, so it wasn't such a big shock for me. It wasn't really. Maybe if I had moved here at 20, 30. Were you born here? Because Deh doesn't exactly sound American.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't understand, why did you mention Random Discussions? Is there a game there? I was looking for the game that was posted earlier.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

The sentenced was broken but yeah I think he was. I mentioned Random because they have a thread called "Fun Game" and things that are off the subject of computers.


DEH is my initials.

Born and Raised in Jersey.

Do you live in the city?


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh sorry see you are from Bensalem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

ok, thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry, posted to the wrong thread. 

Ok, so... I'll try the Fun Game in Random. 

So, what does DEH stand for? David/Donald Emerson Hunter?


----------



## wdfndn (Feb 8, 2003)

anyone remember "is vic there"?


----------

